# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Nelson retour à l'adoption - maître hospitalisé

## mamita

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* NELSON
*Type:* Beauceron
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle







 ******  U R G E N T  *****  * 

NELSON,  mâle Beauceron de 5 ans est un chien malchanceux qui a été pris en  charge par notre Association suite à un retrait pour maltraitance.  
Adopté à la suite il y a 2 ans, il doit à nouveau trouver une autre  famille suite à de graves problèmes de santé de son maître qui vient  dêtre hospitalisé. 

 Il se trouve encore provisoirement à son  domicile près dAngers mais la situation devenant critique, il lui faut  très rapidement un nouveau foyer. 
Nelson étant un chien très sensible,  la maladie de son maître a réveillé chez lui une dermatite qui se soigne  très bien avec un traitement adapté.

 C'est un bon chien qui  sadapte rapidement à son nouvel environnement. Malgré son passé, il est  proche des humains auprès desquels il recherche les caresses. 

 Eduqué et calme il est OK enfants. 

 Il sentend avec ses congénères femelles mais les mâles (adultes et  chiots), ainsi que les chats devront être absents chez sa nouvelle  famille. 

 Si vous pensez être la famille qui puisse enfin lui  apporter les soins et laffection dont il aura besoin toute sa vie,  contactez nous très vite en nous indiquant votre adresse mail et votre  téléphone.

----------


## Vegane7

Nelson a-t-il un post sur FB qu'on peut partager ?

----------


## mamita

> Nelson a-t-il un post sur FB qu'on peut partager ?


Oui, bien sûr et merci par avance : https://www.facebook.com/Beauceron-i...64467993572931

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

j'espère que vous allez trouver très vite une nouvelle famille.

----------


## mamita

Bonne nouvelle pour Nelson qui vient de trouver une nouvelle F.A. voire plus si affinités.  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

super

----------

